# Where to watch Tour for krist sake....



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Peacock? Peecok+? $9.99 a month no commercials?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

In the US--yea. Because the ASO are turds and only sell their rights to inarguably the worst sports broadcasters in the USA...NBC.

Or VPN outside the US and watch on Eurosport or GCN etc. That is my plan.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, the vpn is going to be the way to go. Now which one? And supposedly a vpn is going to be in ios 15?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Definitely disappointing. I wonder if they will re-broadcast on the Olympic Channel? Not like I'm going to be able to watch it live anyway for the most part.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Marc said:


> In the US--yea. Because the ASO are turds and only sell their rights to inarguably the worst sports broadcasters in the USA...NBC.
> 
> Or VPN outside the US and watch on Eurosport or GCN etc. That is my plan.


My plan as well as it's been for about the last 8-9 years. I've now switched to using the PureVPN addon in a web browser and then set up the browser to not send any Geo information. Connect to a server in the UK and then launch the Eurosport player. I guess I've had a Eurosport subscription for long enough that I've been grandfathered in around the proof of UK residency.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

IOS 15 is going to have an embedded VPN?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Is GCN broadcasting the Eurosport feed? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

saddle tramp said:


> IOS 15 is going to have an embedded VPN?


Yea. Won't work.

Phones/tablets are location aware, and GCN etc cannot be fooled into thinking you're somewhere else with a VPN. VPN spoofing location is an inelegant whole that companies could plug if they wanted to. Fortunately companies are lazy, and there's minimal to no gain for a lot of trouble to do so.


----------



## Ed Wiser (Oct 5, 2020)

Marc said:


> Yea. Won't work.
> 
> Phones/tablets are location aware, and GCN etc cannot be fooled into thinking you're somewhere else with a VPN. VPN spoofing location is an inelegant whole that companies could plug if they wanted to. Fortunately companies are lazy, and there's minimal to no gain for a lot of trouble to do so.


Yes you can use a VPN and GCN+ do it all the time. Also all Brit channels 
Been doing it for years.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Ed Wiser said:


> Yes you can use a VPN and GCN+ do it all the time. Also all Brit channels
> Been doing it for years.


You can...just not on location-aware-devices. Like phones etc.

Which is why if you try to install Eurosport's app on Android via VPN it will not install. Same for viewing content--there are lots of way on location-aware-devices to check location, and VPN only is a bandaid on your IP not literally all the other things your phone does to check its location.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

What about a wifi ONLY ipad? I'm thinking wifi only is not location aware? Isn't that the point of the built in vpn? why else add it? You bring up good points Marc...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

saddle tramp said:


> What about a wifi ONLY ipad? I'm thinking wifi only is not location aware? Isn't that the point of the built in vpn? why else add it? You bring up good points Marc...


The point of VPN is to secure your traffic from interception. Especially for people working from home, needing to work-with sensitive server-hosted data. Hiding your IP addy from being used casual geo-tracking is only a minor tertiary side benefit people figured out, when that became useful with idiotically geolocked content. Apple is adding it, to pretend to care about privacy, and also to try to push the devices like iPad as being for work and not 'just dicking around on the couch'.

As for a Wifi-only iPad, I'd presume it wouldn't work. Granted, I could be wrong. There are LOTS of ways to find where a user is geographically. On Android--the simplest, and already implemented at the OS level, is looking at your wifi SSID in combination with adjacent SSIDs that the device sees. This can pinpoint your location to your house, in an extremely battery efficient manner--it takes less energy than using GPS. You can tell an Android to not use GPS--and it can still figure out where the device is even without a sim card; this is how. Google et al have spent millions geomapping all the wifi SSIDs with their Maps cars--they weren't just taking photos. Unless your SSID had an SSID ending in "-nomap", they know exactly where your wifi routers coverage is geographically.

The above applies to Google--but I'd wager money I don't have that iOS and iPad etc do the same exact thing to spy on users, sorry, I meant 'provide' users with 'locally relevant' data/services that 'never gets abused'. Which is why location-aware devices are broken WRT using VPN to defeat geoblocking---yea they might not have a cellular radio or even an onboard GPS chip--but mobile platforms are too smart at geolocation to need those to figure our where you actually are--and tell every single app that asks for it.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Marc. Essentially the ios "vpn" won't be a true vpn but will it work so I don't have to subscribe to another service? Essentially there no such thing as a vpn because of the ip? Internet is just the new cable platform. Parsed, edited, throttled for private profit. Others pushed into the back unless you're in favor by isp's, cellular carriers. A commercially driven only enterprise under the guise of impartiality. Can't decide which was worse. Citizens united or the end of new neutrality...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

saddle tramp said:


> Thanks Marc. Essentially the ios "vpn" won't be a true vpn but will it work so I don't have to subscribe to another service? Essentially there no such thing as a vpn because of the ip? Internet is just the new cable platform. Parsed, edited, throttled for private profit. Others pushed into the back unless you're in favor by isp's, cellular carriers. A commercially driven only enterprise under the guise of impartiality. Can't decide which was worse. Citizens united or the end of new neutrality...


It is still a VPN--I don't know how vetted their encryption practices will be. 

The lesson here is that geoblocking by IP address is extremely crude. It speaks volumes about corporate laziness that it even works on any web browser anymore to anonymize location.


----------



## Ed Wiser (Oct 5, 2020)

Marc said:


> It is still a VPN--I don't know how vetted their encryption practices will be.
> 
> The lesson here is that geoblocking by IP address is extremely crude. It speaks volumes about corporate laziness that it even works on any web browser anymore to anonymize location.


I run a VPN on my iPhone,iPad and AppleTV. 
You turn on the VPN and then launch the app that requires the VPN to watch a show. With Apple App stores you can create a App Store account in another country with the VPN turned on and down load app’s in that country. 
It’s not IP address that the VPN uses but the DNS that tells the app what country you are in. I have been doing this for 10 years not watching English tv channels. 
ITV in England has the rights to the TDF so you can watch on there.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

One has to be a tech wizard to get the most out of all this. It's a constant moving target. Are routers smart enough to host the vpn or each device you have to turn it on/off. I like simple. Probably why I'm drawn to the applecrap. I just want to be a user not an IT genius. Time to go for a ride and forget about it.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I picked up a router about 8-9 years ago that specifically ran VPN (Sabai Technology) and then also got a VPN service that would work with the modem. I can switch individual devices on and off that connection, as needed, with just a click of a button. I used that for most of the time with Eurosport and it works fairly well. Every once in a while, they'll claim "my country is not supported". Usually I can switch to a different server in the UK and get it working again. 

But now I've been using the VPN service's browser extension, along with setting up the browser to disable reporting geolocation data. That way they only have the geo information of the VPN connection to go by and that's been working great. It also means I don't have to route all the other network traffic on the PC to the UK and back, only the browser traffic. It's just a single button click to turn that browser extension on and off. Of course, this only works if you're using the desktop web player.

I'm sure there are other routers out there than can host a VPN connection.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

tiz-cycling.io He has everything, GCN/Eurosport feed, so good commentary.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

My Norton security software subscription has a VPN option, so this morning I loaded it onto my iPad. After connecting to a UK server I then opened GCN+. I was able see the Tour de Suisse which is otherwise geo-blocked. I was also able to cast it to my apple tv box, but my android tv device.

interestingly, I could select from three languages or just sounds from the camera motorbike.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

As NBCSports is on air and continuing to do live sports through this year I'd be surprised if the Tour isn't on it this year. After this year it could get moved to the Olympic Channel where la Vuelta is.

Thankfully, the NHL is moving back to ESPN even if I don't care for some of their broadcasters it's still a better place for it.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Marc said:


> Yea. Won't work.
> 
> Phones/tablets are location aware, and GCN etc cannot be fooled into thinking you're somewhere else with a VPN.


This is not an unsolvable problem. Spoofing your location is relatively trivial.

Disclaimer - i have no idea what IOS 15 VPN is all about, or if it will work for watching European sports broadcasts.

I know many people use a combination of VPN and location spoofing to watch in-market MLB games on their mobile devices using the MLB TV app.


----------



## Radler (Oct 12, 2016)

One need't use a VPN to watch GCN+ in the USA. I subscribe to it and get all their content.

I had NBC Sports Gold until they rolled it into Peacock, which is actually a price increase. NBC's coverage of races was ridiculous, offering only a handful of events. The ONLY thing I liked were the commentators.

Peacock offers membership month-to-month so I may buy for the TdF only, then drop it. My hope is that Bob Roll, Christian Vande Velde, and Chris Horner see their ship is sinking and move to GCN.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Radler said:


> *One need't use a VPN to watch GCN+ in the USA. I subscribe to it and get all their content.*
> 
> I had NBC Sports Gold until they rolled it into Peacock, which is actually a price increase. NBC's coverage of races was ridiculous, offering only a handful of events. The ONLY thing I liked were the commentators.
> 
> Peacock offers membership month-to-month so I may buy for the TdF only, then drop it. My hope is that Bob Roll, Christian Vande Velde, and Chris Horner see their ship is sinking and move to GCN.


No you don't. All of the ASO content, for an easy offhand monolithic example, is geoblocked and will not play in the USA. For example, the GCN carries the Tour de Suisse--but in the USA you cannot access it. To watch said Tour de Suisse requires a VPN on GCN+ in the USA.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Cyclingtips take... 








How to watch the 2021 Tour de France - CyclingTips


Here's how to watch the biggest race of the year.




cyclingtips.com





So Peacock in the USA for $5 a month.

Of course they aren't going to tell you about Tiz and other bootleg streaming sites. 

Is 'Steephill' still a thing?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

If you are a Comcast subscriber its free: peacock 

Pretty easy sign up- watching Paris-Nice highlights right now


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

My cable listings showed the first stage being broadcast on NBCSN on 6/26 at 6:30. Did not show any repeat showings later in the day, as they have done in the past. 

I assume this scheduling is a work in progress, as my cable provider had NBCSN on two different channels, and the Tour was only showing up on one of them. Still a week and a half out, so I assume as we get closer, the listings will update and be more complete.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

4Crawler said:


> I picked up a router about 8-9 years ago that specifically ran VPN (Sabai Technology) and then also got a VPN service that would work with the modem. I can switch individual devices on and off that connection, as needed, with just a click of a button. I used that for most of the time with Eurosport and it works fairly well. Every once in a while, they'll claim "my country is not supported". Usually I can switch to a different server in the UK and get it working again.
> 
> But now I've been using the VPN service's browser extension, along with setting up the browser to disable reporting geolocation data. That way they only have the geo information of the VPN connection to go by and that's been working great. It also means I don't have to route all the other network traffic on the PC to the UK and back, only the browser traffic. It's just a single button click to turn that browser extension on and off. Of course, this only works if you're using the desktop web player.
> 
> I'm sure there are other routers out there than can host a VPN connection.


What's the browser and the extension name?


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> What's the browser and the extension name?


I'm using their Firefox extension, but they also have one for Chrome. I just searched for the Purevpn extension in the browser add-ons, or you can download from here:








Free VPN Download - PureVPN


Download free VPN software on any platform of your choice, be it Windows, Mac, iOS, Android, Chrome, Firefox, and more.




www.purevpn.com




So far that's been working well, just click the VPN icon in the toolbar, connect to the UK and fire up Eurosport or whatever streaming service you want. The browser extension seems to pass all the VPN leak detection tests I tried.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Saw an ad on TV yesterday that NBCSports will have Tour coverage. Whether or not they show replays I have no idea.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

My Dish Network guide shows the first two stages on NBC Sports. 
That's only as far as the guide goes today. 

Ohhh... website says they're covering it 





Watch Tour de France 2022


Watch the 2022 Tour de France live stream on Peacock and NBC Sports. Click here for a complete Tour de France 2022 schedule including how to watch and stages information.




www.nbcsports.com


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Radler said:


> Peacock offers membership month-to-month so I may buy for the TdF only, then drop it. My hope is that Bob Roll, Christian Vande Velde, and Chris Horner see their ship is sinking and move to GCN.


That’s my plan at this point. We’ll see how it works out. It may be for the good. $20 for two months of Peacock vs $60 for a year of NBC Sports Gold.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Good news everyone!

"The Tour de France will still be shown on cable television this year in the United States, even though much of the broadcast in North America is being switched to streaming platforms only.

On Tuesday NBC Universal finally revealed its programming lineup for the 2021 Tour de France, and the plan calls for 20 stages to be shown live or tape delayed on NBC Sports Network, and the final stage on the Champs Élysées to be aired live on NBC Network. Phil Liggett will host the telecast alongside analyst Bob Roll, with reporter Steve Porino reporting on-site in France.

NBC Sports will also broadcast the traditional Tour de France pre-game show, hosted by Christian Vande Velde and Chris Horner, with retired rider Adam Blythe reporting from France.

All 21 stages will also be streamed live on NBC’s streaming service Peacock Premium, which replaces NBC Sports Gold as the race’s primary streaming platform in the U.S. Peacock Premium is free for Comcast Xfinity subscribers in the U.S., depending on a subscriber’s package. Fans can also purchase a Peacock Premium online subscription for $49 a year, or for $4.99 a month."









NBC Sports will still broadcast the Tour de France this year. Here's the full TV schedule


Here's how to watch the Tour de France broadcast in the United States and Canada.




www.velonews.com


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> "The Tour de France will still be shown on cable television this year in the United States, even though much of the broadcast in North America is being switched to streaming platforms only.
> 
> ...


Oh goody...their fool American on-site to give useless non-insight from the back of a motorcycle and eat up camera time to detract away from the race. What a feature.

Between their in-studio nonsense, useless color commentary, and ads...they might get around to actually showing some of the race....maybe.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I signed-up for PEACOCK. I HOPE it has a highlights version I can watch at night like Phil and Paul had seemingly forever.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll pay the 10 bucks a month on peecok if it'll get me commercial free????


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I like Steve Perino, thought the studio was pretty good last year. And Bob was not up to the standards of Phil and Paul. But who would be.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

There is so much coverage if you take in the podcasts etc etc....I love Tour time!!!


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

BTW, is Phil going to be heard commentating in the USA on any program??? PEACOCK I'd wish . .


----------



## Ed Wiser (Oct 5, 2020)

This morning’s email.


----------



## ProofofPurchase (Jun 24, 2021)

Any idea which streaming service to watch TdF in Canada? Happy to purchase something to get commentary and behind-the-scenes content.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll just wait for the 30 minute TdF recap piece on ABC Wide World of Sports narrated by Jim McKay. 

Now, where did I put my leather bike helmet?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Retro Grouch said:


> I'll just wait for the 30 minute TdF recap piece on ABC Wide World of Sports narrated by Jim McKay.
> 
> Now, where did I put my leather bike helmet?


If I remember correctly (and I may not as I was young) Wide World of Sports did TdF recap coverage along with F1 recap coverage.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> I like Steve Perino, thought the studio was pretty good last year. And Bob was not up to the standards of Phil and Paul. But who would be.


Phil and Paul haven't been up to the standards of Phil and Paul.


----------

